# Testing



## redneck steve (Jul 24, 2005)

Looking for signature....


----------



## redneck steve (Jul 24, 2005)

Works!


----------



## redneck steve (Jul 24, 2005)

Hmmmm.....

Color on my second line should be brown, what did I do wrong?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 24, 2005)

Steve,

Links are automatically colored dark red.. it is set up that way in the css file.


----------



## redneck steve (Jul 24, 2005)

OK, that explains it. Thanks Jeff!!


----------

